# PRS Allender?



## Piledriver (Mar 9, 2008)

has anyone played it? although its a SE version, it looks really hot(purple!) and it sounds pretty good.
has anyone played these?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 9, 2008)

It does look hot, 
I tried the SE soapbar and it's a nice guitar, I have no complains with the SE series.


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

i've played an SE singlecut and it felt well made and sounded like an LP should, when i was testing out a dual rec.

i'd love to try that guitar out!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 9, 2008)

se series are great guitars. I like the purple on this thing, but jesus those inlays are just too much for me


----------



## budda (Mar 9, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> se series are great guitars. I like the purple on this thing, but jesus those inlays are just too much for me



same here, but i ignore 'em when i play


----------



## thedonutman (Mar 9, 2008)

I've played SE custom before, great guitar. But I've never played a real PRS to compare it to.


----------



## Jaybeehenry (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi, i am the proud owner of the PRS Allender guitar and it is awesome. I am a collector with many very high priced guitars including a 21 year old PRS custom 24. So believe me when i tell you this new guitar is amazing. If anyone told me this guitar was Korean i would not believe it. The wide-thin neck is great. The 24 frets are awesome. Even the trem systym stays in tune. I reccomend this guitar 100%. You might have a hard tme finding one because there is a very long waiting list. None on Ebay and Guitar Center and Sam Ash do not have them yet.


----------



## Groff (Jul 11, 2008)

Jaybeehenry said:


> I am a collector with many very high priced guitars including a 21 year old PRS custom 24.



Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Pics or it doesn't exist!



 Pics of your whole collection or they don't exist! 


By the way, did anyone else catch that PRS TOTALLY photoshopped the bat inlays onto that guitar photo? Not even a great job, you can see the wings continue OVER the frets!


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jul 11, 2008)

I am a CoF fan even though a lot of people seem to hate on them. I thought it was a pretty nice guitar, it looked awesome and I liked the inlays. I thought the guitar played nicely as well but I prefer the way my xiphos plays haha.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I've heard some good testimonials. The PRS rep that used to come to our store said that even though it wasn't his cup of tea, they played and sounded pretty good. I love the finish, but not the inlays. I think the inlays were the only thing that kept me from getting one.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage (Jul 11, 2008)

i own one of these. it is not my favorite guitar (not a big fan of non-locking trems or guitars w/ completely flat tops) but it sounds amazing. the pickups are NOT standard SE pickups but an overseas copy of an HFS and VINTAGE BASS and they sound real good.


----------



## giannifive (Jul 11, 2008)

I played it in the store recently and was *really* impressed. Compared to the CE24 I played during the same visit it really held its own. And the pickups sounded noticeably more aggressive than the pickups in the other SE series guitars.

I own a PRS SE Custom Semi-Hollow (the humbucker one), and I have to say the quality is top notch for an import.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 12, 2008)

I own a PRS Tremonti SE, bought at least five years ago. It is the only guitar I own that has remained completely stock since I bought it. Same pickups, same tuners, same bridge, same electronics.

It plays and sounds amazing.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have never played this model but other SE models I have played were really nice IMO!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2008)

I personally have a hard-on for the new Mushok baritone. 27'7" scale, greyburst, hardtail........Mmmmm!


----------



## DavyH (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine:






Wide thin neck carve: good
Inlays: better than they look in the picture
Pickups: excellent, much hotter than other SEs (and most American models)
Trem: OK
Nut: Iffy, as always on SEs. Could do with being changed to bone/PRS unobtanium.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been thinking of adding a 6-string into my arsensal as my band has several Drop C tunes we cover. I just played one of these the other day & I'm sold. The neck felt great. The setup & construction are very solid & man, it's a looker too! 

Oh yes....I will have one.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 11, 2008)

Me too, but btw i almost bought that guitar, it was shredtastic  Only thing that was bad about it were that my wallet was pretty goddamn empty


----------



## Celiak (Aug 11, 2008)

The SE series is really good, I have a Tremonti SE and I will never sell it. Due in part to it being my first guitar but still it plays and sounds great. I'm going to try the Mike Mushok baritone tomorrow see how it plays.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 11, 2008)

Celiak said:


> I'm going to try the Mike Mushok baritone tomorrow see how it plays.



It's not bad, but not that great either. Tried it & it was just....ehhhh. 
Really nice paint job though.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

Shannon said:


> It's not bad, but not that great either. Tried it & it was just....ehhhh.
> Really nice paint job though.



What didn't you like about it? Pickups? I was looking into getting one of those.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 11, 2008)

gay
i hate cradle of filth
prs too


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2008)

So why don't you tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 12, 2008)

Jeff said:


> What didn't you like about it? Pickups? I was looking into getting one of those.


Honestly, I didn't plug it in. It felt a bit cheap compared to the other SEs & acoustically, it didn't ring out at all. When I shop for electric guitars, I prefer to take a guitar & play a few key chords & phrases to how well it sounds unplugged. If those chords are nice & loud unplugged, chances are you have a really nice axe that will rip when it's plugged in. The MM Baritone actually sounded lifeless. Great looker, but sonically dead & cheap feeling. I just hung it back up & grabbed the SE Allender again.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> gay
> i hate cradle of filth
> prs too



I think you'll find that guitars generally don't have a sexual orientation. 

Also, how about elaborating on why you hate CoF and PRS? Otherwise your opinion is about as useful as boobs on a bull.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 12, 2008)

Man, I'm still GASing for this guitar sooooo bad right now. That wide-thin neck is just awesome.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 13, 2008)

Vaguely interested in an SE with soapbars for experimental value, but I really don't like this sig.


----------



## DavyH (Aug 13, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> gay
> i hate cradle of filth
> prs too


 
This probably means you haven't placed an order for one? (unless of course you're a masochist?)


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2008)

DavyH said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty hot!  I wish the inlays were a bit smaller but the color combo is great. 



Shannon said:


> It's not bad, but not that great either. Tried it & it was just....ehhhh.
> Really nice paint job though.



A guy over on Birds and Moons has one and says his plays and sounds great, maybe your store just got a bum one.  I really want to try one out, the one they had at NAMM looked awesome. The guy took a few pics of his too:












Silverburst!


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 13, 2008)

That Mushock paint job looks sweeter and sweeter everytime I see it. There is definitely something about the silverburst colour that drives me crazy, no matter what friggin' guitar it's on!


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 13, 2008)

you guys seriously need to chill the fuck out, giving me like a thousand bad feedbacks because i stated an opinion, i can't believe you all are really that sensitive. i mean seriously guys, god damn. relax

un-fucking-believable


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2008)

Youl find that theres a pretty strict monitoring of youtube/harmony central style posts here.

Things can all to quickly disolve into stupid 'i hate my parents' style youtube bitchfests. So comments like 'that guitar is gay and so are cradle of filth' tend to get frowned on.

i quite like that guitar the inlays are the only thing id say turn me off it. i like the black/gold/purple combo 

the other guitarist in my new band plays a custom 24 which il be getting a shot of through his mesa mk III head on monday  hopefully i dont get prs GAS noooo


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 14, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Silverburst!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> you guys seriously need to chill the fuck out, giving me like a thousand bad feedbacks because i stated an opinion, i can't believe you all are really that sensitive. i mean seriously guys, god damn. relax
> 
> un-fucking-believable



You're getting negative feedback because saying something is "gay" and that you hate CoF makes you sound like a 12 year old. Either say why you don't like something, or don't say anything at all. It's got nothing to do with people here being sensitive.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You're getting negative feedback because saying something is "gay" and that you hate CoF makes you sound like a 12 year old. Either say why you don't like something, or don't say anything at all. It's got nothing to do with people here being sensitive.


 
thats the thing, i hate CoF cause i'm not a 12yo, i'm not a 12yo who thinks that real black metal is CoF or dimmu borgir, cause they're not. cradle is an embarassment to a truly magnificent genre, plus their material is...gay, like i said, it's flamboyantly, annoying, and pathetically gay. dani filth or whatever tries so hard to look evil and he just turns out looking like an idiot. 

as for PRS, i've never played one i liked, and i've played a number of them through a number of different amps and i've never came to the conclusion that they're 1) good sounding guitars for me and 2) justly priced guitars.
they don't come with high output pickups or floyds, or neckthroughs i don't think, could be wrong but not sure. the only remotely cool thing about that guitar is the inlays, on Allender's original guitar, even on these copies they kinda fucked em up

the fact is i stated that i like neither cradle of filth nor PRS and people seem to get a load of sand in their vaginas. fuckin aye people, CHILL! 

plus most the body shapes on PRS's look horrible, the headstocks i could deal with.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2008)

lol at your neg rep for me

'HC is pretty fucking cool, dumbshit'

The irony is almost tangible.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 15, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> thats the thing, i hate CoF cause i'm not a 12yo, i'm not a 12yo who thinks that real black metal is CoF or dimmu borgir,



Ah, the old 'They're not even Black Metal' defence. I've never been a fan, but the album sales they are making suggests they still make a lot of people happy. To be honest, most Black Metal fans that i know came to it through CoF, so maybe you could argue that it's good for them to be around, even if it's to act as a kindergarten to the more 'authentic' stuff, whatever that phrase might mean. 

From what I've heard, Abbath is a pretty funny, happy guy when the cameras aren't around, and I know for a fact that most of the CoF/ex CoF guys are a blast to go drinking with. I think you really have to see the whole 'TrV & Kvlt' thing for the charade that it is, it's pure entertaining showmanship and nothing more. It sells records because 12yr olds and immature older fans believe in it, which keeps the money in the bands pocket to keep creating their art and furthering their showmanship.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Aug 15, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> thats the thing, i hate CoF cause i'm not a 12yo, i'm not a 12yo who thinks that real black metal is CoF or dimmu borgir, cause they're not. cradle is an embarassment to a truly magnificent genre, plus their material is...gay, like i said, it's flamboyantly, annoying, and pathetically gay. dani filth or whatever tries so hard to look evil and he just turns out looking like an idiot.
> 
> as for PRS, i've never played one i liked, and i've played a number of them through a number of different amps and i've never came to the conclusion that they're 1) good sounding guitars for me and 2) justly priced guitars.
> they don't come with high output pickups or floyds, or neckthroughs i don't think, could be wrong but not sure. the only remotely cool thing about that guitar is the inlays, on Allender's original guitar, even on these copies they kinda fucked em up
> ...



isnt most of that YOUR opinion? other people have opinions too, why dont you respect theirs before asking it for yours?


----------



## hairychris (Aug 15, 2008)

Nick said:


> lol at your neg rep for me
> 
> 'HC is pretty fucking cool, dumbshit'
> 
> The irony is almost tangible.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 15, 2008)

that's the thing, why should my opinion warrent a billion and a half fuckin negative reps?

Abbath is hilarious, as most immortal pics, but immortal is black metal, their music defends this where as CoF's blatantly DOES NOT. listen to a CoF album, then let's say Sons of Nothern Darkness and ask yourself which one is more black metal? the answer is blatant.

yeah, HC is pretty fuckin cool, they just don't show enough love for 7's

but enough thread stealing, let me just say once again, the PRS allender (IMO!!!!!) sucks


----------



## Lozek (Aug 15, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> that's the thing, why should my opinion warrent a billion and a half fuckin negative reps?
> 
> Abbath is hilarious, as most immortal pics, but immortal is black metal, their music defends this where as CoF's blatantly DOES NOT. listen to a CoF album, then let's say Sons of Nothern Darkness and ask yourself which one is more black metal? the answer is blatant.
> 
> ...



It's not your opinion mate, it's the way you stated it that people are not so impressed with.

True, you can look at it in those terms, but for my money measuring how 'Black Metal' a band are and getting upset about a band who is 'less Black Metal' than another band who is much 'truer' is a bit pointless. Question is do you like their music? Or even just their performance/stageshow? If yes, excellent and enjoy, if no ignore it and move on, then Black Metal truly becomes a personal thing to you. Music is not a competition. 

Got to agree though, PRS do nothing for me, especially this particular model.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 15, 2008)

they are sellouts though, yall have to aggree on that

look at everything midian to present. EPIC fail

LOZEK, how is the Diezel working out for you? the herbert looks complicated as hell! how punishing is the bass? i've woundered this for a while as i could never check one out personally


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Cradle of Filth, but I know for a fact that they have never ever ever ever once tried to be, claimed to be, or even sounded like Black Metal. They have a style of their own, which is probably why they're the most successful UK band since Iron Maiden.

Don't come in here sounding as naive as an angst-ridden teen who's mad at pops and you won't get treated like one. don't listen to music for the fucking scene, listen to it because you like it, you kvlt prick.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> that's the thing, why should my opinion warrent a billion and a half fuckin negative reps?
> 
> Abbath is hilarious, as most immortal pics, but immortal is black metal, their music defends this where as CoF's blatantly DOES NOT. listen to a CoF album, then let's say Sons of Nothern Darkness and ask yourself which one is more black metal? the answer is blatant.
> 
> ...



Dude, it's *how you stated your opinion*, which was that of a 12 year old brat. That's what warrants "a billion and a half fuckin negative reps".

H-C is filled with a bunch of kiddies that feel the need to post "pwn" or "fail" at each other, rather than actually make productive posts. That kind of behavior isn't welcome here, either but the mods or the general population. Looking at more of your posts, something is often "gay" or someone is a "fag". That kind of wording, while it may be acceptable where ever you live, is generally unacceptable everywhere else.

Back on topic, I really don't like the Allender because the inlays are kinda over the top, and the gold hardware is ugly.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 15, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> they are sellouts though, yall have to aggree on that



Never particularly been into CoF, but I don't remember them selling out _of_ any 'scene' in particular. In fact, they've got a much higher profile then many bands because of the uproar they caused. That's selling, not selling out.

(fwiw 'selling out' is what I'd define as doing something that you publicly promised never to in the attempt to sell records - this can be changes to music or any number of other actions)


----------



## Groff (Aug 15, 2008)

I need to see if any place around me has one of these, i'd like to play one. I don't like gold hardware, but it fits with the purple quilt. Gives it some class, if you will.



DaemonSvek said:


> Abbath is hilarious, as most immortal pics, but immortal is black metal, their music defends this where as CoF's blatantly DOES NOT. listen to a CoF album, then let's say Sons of Nothern Darkness and ask yourself which one is more black metal? the answer is blatant.



Dani from CoF has stated MANY times that they ARE NOT black metal, and are not trying to be. He goes on to say they are a heavy metal band that has some black, death, and goth influences, and nothing more.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 15, 2008)

Aesthetically a bit OTT for my taste. Purple quilt yes but the bat inlays are a bit too much IMHO (although a wry ironic wink to the traditional PRS bird inlay). Would I like to try one, yes very much so.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Dani from CoF has stated MANY times that they ARE NOT black metal, and are not trying to be. He goes on to say they are a heavy metal band that has some black, death, and goth influences, and nothing more.



yes but this has to be overlooked as it would mean the grim and frostbitten masses wouldnt have somoene to propperly hate on!!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2008)

So uh, back on topic.

I just picked up a PRS Paul Allender at GC's labor day list sale. Oooooo, what a nice playing axe.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll believe that Shannon when there is a drunken pic-story of you riding to Guitar Center in a clothes basket waving a spatula like a mad cowboy.

Dooo Eeet!!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I'll believe that Shannon when there is a drunken pic-story of you riding to Guitar Center in a clothes basket waving a spatula like a mad cowboy.
> 
> Dooo Eeet!!


HAHA! Well, there will be pictures of the PRS soon. Gonna snap some photos in the sunlight this week.  

I picked up the PRS Paul Allender as well as a Hagstrom Ultra Swede. Anyone who hasn't checked out both of these guitars are missing out.


----------



## Project2501 (Sep 2, 2008)

I just found this guitar the other day. I love it. I have played the other SE's and loved them. I actually like the inlays. Not really into CoF or Allender, but like the guitar.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 2, 2008)

Shannon said:


> HAHA! Well, there will be pictures of the PRS soon. Gonna snap some photos in the sunlight this week.
> 
> I picked up the PRS Paul Allender as well as a Hagstrom Ultra Swede. Anyone who hasn't checked out both of these guitars are missing out.



I played the PRS Allender, at the Tukwila GC (most likely where you got it) I liked it. if i ever get the cash I might pick it up.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I played the PRS Allender, at the Tukwila GC (most likely where you got it) I liked it. if i ever get the cash I might pick it up.


Yep, that's where I got it. And by the way, the Santucci 10-string is back up for grabs. I decided I needed a guitar I'd actually use at my various gigs rather than a "ridiculous curiousity of an instrument" that I'd only use once in a blue moon.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ask 7 Dying Trees about Paul Allender's actual custom shop PRS...

It was banned from the studio during the recording of Nymphetamine because it sounded so terrible.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Ask 7 Dying Trees about Paul Allender's actual custom shop PRS...
> 
> It was banned from the studio during the recording of Nymphetamine because it sounded so terrible.


 
really? it should fit the bill then, that whole album was terrible.




Mattayus said:


> I'm not a fan of Cradle of Filth, but I know for a fact that they have never ever ever ever once tried to be, claimed to be, or even sounded like Black Metal. They have a style of their own, which is probably why they're the most successful UK band since Iron Maiden.
> 
> Don't come in here sounding as naive as an angst-ridden teen who's mad at pops and you won't get treated like one. don't listen to music for the fucking scene, listen to it because you like it, you kvlt prick.


 

not to nit pick, but yeah they have...quite alot actually.

"mirror mirror on the wall who's the blackest of them all?"



Nick said:


> yes but this has to be overlooked as it would mean the grim and frostbitten masses wouldnt have somoene to propperly hate on!!


 
ah, i get it! like real metal heads hating on slipknot for example?


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2008)

winterlover said:


> not to nit pick, but yeah they have...quite alot actually.
> 
> "mirror mirror on the wall who's the blackest of them all?"





nice one


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

they did, i mean, not trying to bust balls but...:shrugs:


----------



## Scootman1911 (Sep 6, 2008)

With a blank fretboard and if the switch was moved, this would be a really nice guitar. Still, I really love the purple finish. It looks really good.


----------



## Harry (Sep 6, 2008)

I think the Allender is outright nice looking.
Does it still come with the usual PRS 10 inch fretboard radius?
I usually find anything below 14 inches a bit uncomfortable to play.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2008)

winterlover said:


> they did, i mean, not trying to bust balls but...:shrugs:



I know, but i just love how you think that just because they said that in one song they're trying to say they're black metal. I actually thought you were joking  You can't possibly believe that bands are generalized by the adjectives they use!


----------



## winterlover (Sep 6, 2008)

no no no man, i was just being a smart ass


----------



## sepherus (Sep 7, 2008)

I personally think this guitar is beautiful. I wish they had one any where near me, but alas, the only PRS deal in like 50+ miles is our super conservative GC that won't carry anything that the rest of the stores in the area sell. 

As for the whole CoF thing, they used to be black metal, they toured with Emperor back in the day. Once Midian hit they just had money for production behind them. I LOVE me some black metal, more so than any other genre out there, and I still listen to CoF. True to black metal roots I don't give a shit what every one else thinks ;-) I think they are black metal because they LIVE it in a way no other band will by EMBRACING the sales and thus looking out for number 1. Black metal also used to be about being unique, not being cookie cutter "I'm so grim i recorded this in my parents basement with a boom box, sears guitar and 12 home made distortion pedals that all sound horrible, and recorded my drums inside of a tin can!" sure analog recording and less clean production have a place and can help the music (Xasthur, Leviathan, Summoning etc) but most of the time it ends up being a crutch or even detracting from the music like Ulver's "Nattens Madrigal" (which is a same, its a GREAT album musically)


----------



## winterlover (Sep 7, 2008)

i like the finish of the axe alot honestly, EMG's would be cool as fuck in it

but no, no way black metal at all


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 15, 2008)

I actually got a chance to play one of these over the weekend. It was actually pretty comfortable. Sound was decent. But the square heel really kills 24th fret reach. Access is not the name of the game with this guitar. It looks good, plays good, sounds good, but isn't always comfortable in higher registers. It definitely felt like an SE, not cheap, but not great. The bat inlays are actually much better looking in person. And while the quilt wasn't that great, for being an SE, it really was a much better quilt than a lot of production guitars in it's price range.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 15, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> se series are great guitars. I like the purple on this thing, but jesus those inlays are just too much for me



They look like bats to me, bro 

My Virdict is that it's a Paul Reed Smith guitar and it's bound to be good,

Nice Purple Quilt too!


----------

